# Aqueon Plant Food



## bkv1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Purchased some today and a little frustrated. I have Ghost Shrimp and snails and tried hard to find a liquid fertilizer without Copper. Read the label, saw no Copper. Asked an employee at the lfs, was assured there was no Copper and that the fert was safe for invertebrates. Got home and went to a site for analysis of metals found in the fert, and it turns out to have a trace amount of Copper. Has anybody used this fert with shrimp? Does it need to go back? If so, what should I use? I have been unable to find a balanced fert with 0% Copper. I have heard that Seachem makes one, butI have only been able to find one with Copper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkv1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Meant to post in the plant section, sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I think a lot of people with shrimp use ferts that contain trace amounts of a form of copper, like Flourish Comprehensive. I think it has something do to with the type of copper, like copper sulfate is okay in miniscule amounts like Comprehensive's 0.0001%.

But don't take my word for it, let's see what other experienced shrimpers have to say!


----------



## bkv1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks. Looking forward to more input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Aquarium plant fertilizers have very trace amounts of copper, which aren't harmful to invertebrates like shrimp and snails. Instead you should focus on using a plant fertilizer that contains all the micronutrients that cannot be found in fish waste. The best plant fertilizer in my opinion would be Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive. I have used this fertilizer with invertebrates without any ill effects and I'm sure others have too.


----------



## bkv1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to know. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

